# Terminator Hunting Lights



## drcarnine (Mar 2, 2012)

A new batch of hog hunting lights are now available. They have been improved with brighter LEDs. I offer a 30 day money back trial period, but if you buy now and are not going to hunt until after deer season, just let me know with an email when to start your trial. I don't think there is a better guarantee out there!


----------



## drcarnine (Mar 2, 2012)

*Discount*

I have received several orders from spouses that say the Terminator light is on the Christmas list. If you are a 2Cool member, be sure to tell them to put in the code 'cool' to receive the 10% discount!


----------

